# Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010



## Icke&Er (26. August 2010)

*Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Einleitung*​ 
Du hast viele Lüfter? Diese sind dir teilweise zu laut? Wo bringe ich die ganzen Anschlüsse unter? Was tun? Auf diese Fragen stößt man häufig und die beste Antwort darauf ist eine Lüftersteuerung. Nun gibt es aber etliche Modelle von verschiedenen Herstellern, welche auch noch die unterschiedlichsten Funktionen mitbringen. Da ist es oft schwer, die richtige herauszupicken und darum möchte ich mit dem nachfolgendem Roundup dem einen oder anderem helfen, die Richtige zu finden.​ 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Aquatuning für die Bereitstellung der Samples bedanken. ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Das Testfeld*

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv. Durch Anklicken der gewünschten Position gelangt ihr direkt zum gewählten Menüpunkt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-------------------------


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-------------------------


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.1 Lieferumfang / Verpackung-------------------------3.1 Lieferumfang / Verpackung------------------------5.1 Lieferumfang / Verpackung
1.2 Spezifikationen------------------------------------3.2 Spezifikationen-----------------------------------5.2 Spezifikationen
1.3 Erste Impressionen--------------------------------3.3 Erste Impressionen--------------------------------5.3 Erste Impressionen
1.4 Einbau / Handhabung------------------------------3.4 Einbau / Handhabung------------------------------5.4 Einbau / Handhabung
1.5 Fazit---------------------------------------------3.5 Fazit----------------------------------------------5.5 Fazit








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-------------------------


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-------------------------


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.1 Lieferumfang / Verpackung-------------------------4.1 Lieferumfang / Verpackung------------------------6.1 Lieferumfang / Verpackung
2.2 Spezifikationen------------------------------------4.2 Spezifikationen-----------------------------------6.2 Spezifikationen
2.3 Erste Impressionen--------------------------------4.3 Erste Impressionen--------------------------------6.3 Erste Impressionen
2.4 Einbau / Handhabung------------------------------4.4 Einbau / Handhabung------------------------------6.4 Einbau / Handhabung
2.5 Fazit---------------------------------------------4.5 Fazit----------------------------------------------6.5 Fazit






*Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus* 
*Lieferumfang / Verpackun**g*

Die Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus kommt in einem kleinem rechteckigen Karton und ist vor Transportschäden gut geschützt. Auf der rechten Seite befindet sich ein kleines Sichtfenster, durch das man schon einen ersten Blick auf die Steuerung werfen kann. Die Kartonrückseite nutzt Zalman, um einen kleinen Einblick in den Einsatzbereich und die mitgelieferten Features zu gewähren. Es gesellen sich natürlich auch noch weitere wichtige Herstellerangaben dazu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nachdem man die Steuerung aus der Verpackung befreit hat, stößt man ohne Umwege auf das Steuerungsmodul und das Kabelzubehör.​ 



Hier eine detallierte Zubehörliste:

Befestigungsschrauben (4)​
Non-RPM Sensing Verlängerung (4)​
Active RPM Sensing Verlängerung (2)​
Stromversorgungskabel (1)​
Zubehörfotos sind dem Spoiler zu entnehmen.​




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 
*Spezifikationen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Erste Impressionen*​ 

Zalman ist schon seit Jahren im Bereich Kühlung vertreten und fast jedem ein Begriff. Ihre Produkte zeichnen sich durch Leistung, Verarbeitung und Design aus, aber wie kann die ZM-MFC1 Plus da mithalten? Der erste Eindruck fällt sehr positiv aus. Die Steuerung ist hochwertig verarbeitet und macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Farblich ist sie komplett in Schwarz gehalten, da die meisten Gehäuse ja auch in der Farbe Schwarz verkauft werden. Die Beschriftung und Skalierung wurde mit einem graulichem Ton hervorgehoben und ist am Tage gut ablesbar. Nachts oder bei schlechtem Licht ist die Beschriftung nur schwer zu erkennen. Dies ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm, da auf den 6 Drehreglern kleine silberne Einkerbungen sind, welche sich auch bei schlechtem Licht gut erkennen lassen. Über jedem Drehregler befindet sich eine kleine LED, welche den Lüfterstatus angibt. Befindet sich der Regler auf der ersten Drehzahlhälfte, erleuchtet sie in einem kräftigen Blau. Sobald man in die zweite Hälfte dreht, wechselt die Farbe auf Rot. So kann man auch nachts, erkennen in welchem Bereich der Lüfter geregelt ist. Auf der Rückseite befinden sich dan die 6 3pin Lüfteranschlüsse, welche gut zu erreichen sind, da sie nicht alle gedrängt verbaut sind. Es ist genug Platz vorhanden, um die Kabel ohne Probleme anzustecken. Es sind auch die Kühlelemente zu erkennen, welche das Überhitzen der elektrischen Bauelemete verhinden sollen. So ist es auch möglich, mehrere Lüfter über einen Port anzuschließen, wobei das immer auf Gefahr des Einzelnen geschieht. Im Großen und Ganzen kann man sagen, dass die ZM-MFC1 Plus zwar keinen impulsanten ersten Eindruck macht, aber sich doch von einer sehr positiven Seite zeigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Einbau / Handhabung*​ 

Der Einbau der Lüftersteuerung verhält sich im Grunde nicht anderes wie bei einem Laufwerk und ist mit ein paar Hangriffen erledigt. Man benötigt nur einen Schraubenzieher und ein ruhiges Händchen. 
Als erstes muss man eine 5,25" Gehäuseblende entfernen, um Platz für die Steuerung zu schaffen. Danach schiebt man die Steuerung einfach in den freien Schacht, so dass sie mit den anderen Blenden mittig abschließt. Als nächstes müssen nur noch die Befestigungsschrauben eingeschraubt werden und schon ist die ZM-MFC1 Plus montiert. Nun kann man sich sein eigenes System entwickeln wie oder wo ich welchen Lüfter anstecke.​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Die Handhabung ist wirklich kinderleicht und ist von jederman schnell zu durchschauen. Die Zalman bringt keine besonderen Features mit und bleibt bei den Basics. Diese erfüllt sie aber sehr gut und ohne Probleme. Die Drehregler lassen sich leicht bewegen und sich schnell auf die gewünschte Position drehen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Anhand meiner Messungen kann man sehen, dass die Herstellerangben zu den Spannungsbereichen recht ordentlich sind. Die max. Ausgabe von 11V habe ich zwar nicht erreicht, aber der Rahmen der Angaben passt im Großen und Ganzen. Als Anhaltspunkt für die Regelung ist festzuhalten, dass pro Markierungsstrich eine Spannungsänderung von ca. 0,5V eintritt.​ 

*Fazit*​ 

Die Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus macht einen guten Eindruck und kann als Lüftersteuerung überzeugen. Sie bringt zwar keine besonderen Neuerungen mit und kann vom Design keine neuen Maßstäbe setzen, aber das muss sie ja nicht zwingend. Sie lässt sich gut regeln und einbauen, was positiv zu vermerken ist. Wer allerdings einen Multifunktions-Alleskönner sucht, ist bei dieser Zalman aber falsch.​ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Links*​ 
::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::​ 
Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 6-Kanal Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland​ 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zalman Multi Fan Speed Controller ZM-MFC1 Plus schwarz Zalman Multi Fan Speed Controller ZM-MFC1 Plus schwarz 70063​ 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​zurück zum Menü
zurück zum Anfang​ 
​*NZXT Sentry 2*
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung*

Die NZXT Sentry 2 kommt, genau wie die Zalman, in einer kleinen rechteckigen Verpackung. Auf der Vorderseite ist ein Bild des Steuerungsdisplays zu erkennen. Das Bild lässt schon erste Schlüsse über die Steuerung ziehen - es sind keine Drehregler zu erkennen, was auf eine andere Eingabemethode hindeutet. Die Verpackungsrückseite bietet einen schriftlichen Einblick in die verschiedenen Features.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nachdem man die Steuerung aus der Verpackung befreit hat, stößt man ohne Umwege auf das Steuerungsmodul und das Kabelzubehör. Hier ist aber anzumerken, dass 5 Temperatursensoren an der Steuerung fest angebracht sind und sich nicht abziehen lassen. Die Lüfteranschlüsse sind zwar abziehbar, aber befinden sich alle an einem Strang. Es ist hier also nicht möglich z.B. nur 2 der 5 Anschlüsse anzustecken.​ 



Hier mal eine Liste des Zubehörs (Zubehör = abziehbare Sachen)

Lüfterstrang mit 5 Lüfteranschlüssen + extra Stromanschluss
Stromversorgungskabel (auch am Strang)
Bedienungsanleitung (2)
Befestigungsschrauben (4)
Kabelbinder (1)
Ersatz-Temperatursensor (2)
Klebemarken (6)
Die passenden Fotos möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 

*Spezifikationen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erste Impressionen*



NZXT ist jedem, der sich mit Lüftersteuerungen befasst hat, ein Begriff. Seit Jahren findet man neue und recht stylische Steuerungen aus ihrer Schmiede. Wie beschreibt NZXT die Sentry 2 selber - NZXT hat schon mit seiner ersten Generation von SENTRY Serie gezeigt, dass eine Lüftersteuerung mehr kann als nur Lüfter zu regeln! Ganz klar, auch die zweite Generation hebt sich hier wieder von der Konkurrenz ab. Kann man dem auch zustimmen?
Optisch macht die Sentry 2 einen sehr überzeugenden Eindruck. Auf den ersten Blick fällt sofort das große Display auf und das es keine Drehregler gibt. Dies lässt darauf schließen, dass es eine andere Eingabemethode gibt. In diesem Fall geht NZXT mit der Zeit und verbaut eine Touchscreen-Oberfläche. Diese wird mit schönen hellen Farben beleuchtet und speziell im Dunkeln gut lesbar. Leider spiegelt das Display unter Sonneneinstrahlung recht hoch und macht genaues Ablesen schwieriger. Zusammenfassend kann man aber sagen, dass die NZXT Sentry 2 einen stylischen Eindruck hinterlassen kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Einbau / Handhabung*​ 

Der Einbau der NZXT verhält sich im Grunde nicht anders wie bei der ZM-MFC1 Plus und ist mit ein paar Handgriffen erledigt. Man benötigt nur einen Schraubenzieher und ein ruhiges Händchen. 
Als erstes muss man eine 5,25" Gehäuseblende entfernen, um Platz für die Sentry 2 zu schaffen. Danach schiebt man die Steuerung einfach in den freien Schacht, so dass sie mit den anderen Blenden mittig abschließt. Als nächstes müssen nur noch die Befestigungsschrauben eingeschraubt werden und schon ist sie montiert. Nun kann man sich, durch leichtes Auseinanderziehen der einzelnen Stränge, ein gehäuseoptimiertes Kabelmanagement basteln. Leider kann man keinen Einzelstrang komplett von den anderen trennen. Bei den mitgelieferten Temperatursensoren verhält sich das gleichermaßen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Nach dem Einbau hat man sich auch recht schnell mit dem Einstellungssystem der NZXT vertraut gemacht. Die Anleitung ist gut und für jeden verständlich formuliert und lässt keine Fragen offen. Die Bedienung des Touchscreens geht recht gut und man hat sich schnell eingearbeitet. Die Lüfter lassen sich in % regeln, was bedeutet, dass man sie auch ganz abschalten kann. Dies kann auch schon bei z.B. 40% passieren, wenn die Anlaufspannung des Lüfters unterschritten wird. Einen Überblick der Spannungdbereiche kann der nachfolgenden Grafik entnommen werden. Sollte man einen Lüfter im laufendem Betrieb abziehen oder sich dieser lösen, wird man sofort duch ein "Alarmblinken" gewarnt. Dabei blinckt die Zahl, bei dem der Lüfter entfernt wurde solange auf, bis man ihn wieder angesteckt hat oder die Steuerung abgeschaltet hat. Durch ein 3sek. Drücken der An/Aus Taste lässt sich die Beleuchtung auch abschalten.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe auch genauer gemessen und man kann sagen, dass pro 10% etwa 0,5V-1V weniger Spannung durchkommt. Am Anfang sind die Sprünge etwas größer und werden dann kleiner.​ 


*Fazit*​ 

Die NZXT Sentry 2 hinterlässt einen guten Eindruck und kann in Sachen Style punkten. Auch die Ausstattung ist nicht von schlechten Eltern und ist positiv zu bewerten. Leider empfinde ich den großen Kabelstrang störend und finde es schade, dass man diesen nicht einzeln teilen kann. Die Temperatursensoren sind gar nicht abnehmbar und nehmen somit doch einiges an Platz innerhalb des Gehäuses weg. Der Touchscreen funktioniert recht gut und lässt sich leicht navigieren. Wer eine Steuerung mit neueren Features sucht, kann ruhigen Gewissens zur Sentry 2 greifen.​ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Links*​ 
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Sentry 2 Product Detail​ 
NZXT Sentry 2 Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland​ 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NZXT SENTRY 2 Touchscreen Controller NZXT SENTRY 2 Touchscreen Controller 70156​ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
zurück zum Menü
zurück zum Anfang​ 

​*Scythe Kaze Master*
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung*

Die Scythe Kaze Master kommt in einem recht großen Karton für eine Lüftersteuerung daher und legt somit einen impulsanten Eindruck hin. Farblich ist er dunkel gehalten und man kann überall Eigenschaften und Features der Steuerung lesen - das sogar in mehreren Sprachen. Auf der Vorderseite ist schon ein Abbild der Kaze Master zu erkennen und verrät schon eine Menge über die Steuerung selbst. Die Rückseite beschreibt verschiedene Spezifikationen der Scythe und das auch wieder in mehreren Sprachen. Damit zeigt sich, dass man nicht nur den europäischen Markt erobern will. Die Verpackung an sich erlaubt aber noch keinen wahren Blick auf die Lüftersteuerung, wie z.B. ein kleines Sichtfenster. Das Äußere macht aber Lust auf mehr.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nachdem man sich erfolgreich durch die Verpackung und den Stoßschutz gewühlt hat, bekommt man einen guten Einblick auf das Zubehör der Kaze Master.​ 



Hier mal eine Zubehörliste

Stomversorgungskabel (1)​
Lüfteranschlusskabel (4)​
Temperatursensorkabel (6)​
Befestigungsschrauben (4)​
Klebesticker (6)​
Bedienungsanleitung (1)​
Die passenden Fotos sind dem Spoiler zu entnehmen.​




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 
*Spezifikationen*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Erste Impressionen*​ 

Die Scythe macht einen sehr edlen und hochwertigen Eindruck. Sie ist gut verarbeitet und die Vorderseite ist aufgeräumt. Man hat keine 1000 Knöpfe oder Schalter, die das Ganze Design vollpflastern. Auch die Kaze Master ist komplett in Schwarz gehalten und nur das Logo und die Portnummern setzen sich mit weißer Schrift etwas ab. Es ist weiter keine Skalierung eingearbeitet, da man ein digitales Display vorfindet. Dieses fällt im Ruhezustand gar nicht weiter auf und geht etwas unter. Sobald man die Steuerung aber einschaltet, erstrahlen LEDs. Man findet 2 Anzeigereihen, welche für Drehzahl und Temperatur stehen. Die Obere ist für die Drehzahl und wird Grün beleuchtet. Die Untere ist der Temperatur zugeordnet und wird Blau beleuchtet. Die Farbgebung lässt sich bei Tag und Nacht gut unterscheiden und ist prima ablesbar. Die Drehzahlregler sind in der selben Farbe wie der Rest der Steuerung lackiert und im Dunkeln nicht immer gleich zu finden. Doch mit etwas Übung gelingt auch das sehr fix. Die Regler sind so montiert, dass man sie nicht abnehmen kann und sie auch nicht wackeln.​ 
Abschließend kann man sagen, dass die Scythe Kaze Master ein schickes Erscheinungsbild mitbringt.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Einbau / Handhabung*​ 
Der Einbau der Lüftersteuerung verhält sich im Grunde nicht anders wie bei den beiden Vorgängern und ist mit ein paar Hangriffen erledigt. Man benötigt nur einen Schraubenzieher und ein ruhiges Händchen. 
Als erstes muss man eine 5,25" Gehäuseblende entfernen, um Platz für die Steuerung zu schaffen. Danach schiebt man die Kaze Master einfach in den freien Schacht, so dass sie mit den anderen Blenden mittig abschließt. Als nächstes müssen nur noch die Befestigungsschrauben eingeschraubt werden und schon ist die Scythe montiert. Nun kann man sich sein eigenes System entwickeln, wie oder wo ich welchen Lüfter/Temperatursensor anstecke.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch die Handhabung ist relativ leicht, da die Kaze Master nicht über massig Zusatzfeatures verfügt. Um die Drehzahl zu verändern, muss man lediglich an dem jeweiligen Regler drehen. Die Übersicht über die momentane Drehzahl kann man hierbei dem Display entnehem. Bei den Temperaturen verhält sich das im Grunde nicht anders. Bei der Scythe sind alle Anschlüsse abnehmbar. Somit kann man dem lästigen Kabelgewirre leicht entgegenwirken. Durch ein Umstecken des Jumpers, welcher sich mittig auf der Rückseite befindet, kann man die Temperaturskala auf F oder umgedreht umschalten.
Die Steuerung bringt sogar eine Sicherheitsfunktion mit sich, welche den Anwender warnt, sobald ein Lüfter ausgefallen ist oder die Temperatur zu hoch wird. Man nimmt dann einen sehr hohen und lauten Piepton wahr. Wer dies nicht möchte, muss nur den Jumper, welcher sich linker Hand befindet, abziehen.
Einzig die Montage der Lüfterkabel kann etwas schwieriger werden, da sie sehr weit außen liegen und von einer Kondensatorreihe verdeckt werden. Wer dort Probleme hat, sollte sich einfach eine Pingzette zur Hilfe nehmen und schon geht es kinderleicht 


_*Fazit*_​ 
Abschließend kann man sagen, dass die Scythe Kaze Master einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen hat. Sie überzeugt in den Bereichen Style und Verarbeitung. Das Display ist gelungen und die Handhabung ist sehr schnell zu überblicken. Positiv sind auch die abnehmbaren Anschlüsse aufzuführen, da diese ein gutes Kabelmanagement ünterstützen. Den einzigen Kritikpunkt würde ich in den "nur" 4 Lüfterports sehen, da man in einem guten Gehäuse schnell 4 Lüfter zusammen hat. Hier wäre die Scythe Kaze Master Pro eine Alternative, da diese 6 Ports bietet.
Wer also keine Massen an Lüftern hat und eine gute und stylische Lüftersteuerung sucht, ist bei der Scythe Kaze Master genau an der richtigen Adresse.​ 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Links*​ 
Kaze Master: Scythe EU GmbH​ 
Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM01-BK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland​ 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Master 5.25" - schwarz Scythe Kaze Master 5.25" - schwarz 70162​ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
zurück zum Menü
zurück zum Anfang​ 
​*Lian Li TR-5*
*Lieferumfang und Verpackung*

Die Lian Li TR-5 kommt in einer rechteckigen Verpackung daher und ist farblich eher zurückhaltend designed. Auf der Vorderseite ist schon eine Abbildung der Steuerung selber und eine Auflistung ihrer Features. Die Rückseite wurde in ein helles Grau getaucht und zeigt die TR-5, wie sie in einem Gehäuse verbaut aussehen wird. Auch hier werden wieder Eigenschaften angeführt. Auf den Bildern kann man erkennen, dass es keine Drehregler gibt und das Display blau beleuchtet ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nachdem man die Steuerung aus der Verpackung befreit hat, stößt man ohne Umwege auf das Steuerungsmodul selber und das passende Kabelzubehör.​ 



Hier eine deatllierte Zubehörliste:

Stromversorgungskabel (1)​
Lüfterkabel (4)​
Temperatursensoren (4)​
H.D.D LED Kabel (1)​
Klebesticker (2)​
Knopfzelle (1)​
Befestigungsschrauben (4)​
Bedienungsanleitung (1)​
Die zugehörigen Fotos sind im Spoiler zu finden.​




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 


*Spezifikationen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erste Impressionen*​ 

Die Lian Li TR-5 ist sehr gut verarbeitet und macht einen sehr hochwertige Eindruck. Auf der Vorderseite ist ein großes Display zu finden, welches sich mittig auf der Steuerung befindet. Links und rechts daneben sind die Regelknöpfe, mit denen sich die Steuerung navigieren lässt. Diese sind silbern gehalten und setzten einen farblichen Akzent. Zum Display kann ich leider keine genaueren Aussagen treffen, da mein Testsample einige Displayprobleme hatte.​ 
Die Rückseite zeigt eine grüne Platine mit den jeweiligen Anschlüssen. Die Temperatursensoren sind fest mit der Steuerung verbunden und lassen sich nicht entfernen. Bei den Lüfterkabeln ist dies anders. Diese lassen sich einzeln entfernen und auch wieder anstecken. Der Stromanschluss ist bei der TR-5 auch abziehbar. Auf der linken Seite findet man auch ein Batteriefach für die Knopfzelle. Mit dieser wird das Datum und die Uhrzeit "betrieben", wenn der PC aus ist. Direkt darüber befindet sich ein kleiner Jumper, mit dem man das Alarmsignal ein- oder ausschalten kann. Auch die Rückseite wirkt gut verarbeitet und aufgeräumt.​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


_*Einbau / Handhabung*_​ 

Der Einbau der Lüftersteuerung verhält sich im Grunde nicht anders wie bei den Vorgängern und ist mit ein paar Handgriffen erledigt. Man benötigt nur einen Schraubenzieher und ein ruhiges Händchen. 
Als erstes muss man eine 5,25" Gehäuseblende entfernen, um Platz für die Steuerung zu schaffen. Danach schiebt man die Lian Li TR-5 einfach in den freien Schacht, so dass sie mit den anderen Blenden mittig abschließt. Als nächstes müssen nur noch die Befestigungsschrauben eingeschraubt werden und schon ist sie montiert. Nun kann man sich sein eigenes System entwickeln wie oder wo ich welchen Lüfter/Temperatursensor verlege.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Da bei meinem Testsample leider ein Displaydefekt aufgetreten ist, kann ich nicht all zu viel sagen. Die Grundsteuerung ist aber annehmbar und schnell zu erlernen. Die Anzeige gibt eine Übersicht über die momentane Drehzahl des ausgehwälten Lüfters und die vorherrschende Temperatur des Sensors. Als Bonus gibt es auch eine Datums- und Uhrzeitanzeige, welche für den einen oder anderen hilfreich sein kann. Die Temperaturen können in F und °C angegeben werden.
Die Beleuchtung scheint für alle Zeitbereiche ausreichend zu sein, aber da möchte ich mich nicht genau festlegen.​ 

*Fazit*​ 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle kein eindeutiges Fazit abgeben, da ich keine 100% funktionierende Steuerung hatte! Nichts destsotrotz macht die Lian Li TR-5 einen recht soliden Eindruck. Es sind keine Weltneuheiten verbaut, aber trotzdem ist sie auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge.​ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

*Links*​ 

Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.​ 

Lian Li TR-5B schwarz, Thermometer Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland​ 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li 5,25 Multi Panel TR-5B schwarz Lian Li 5,25 Multi Panel TR-5B schwarz 70078​ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
zurück zum Menü
zurück zum Anfang​ 

​*NesteQ FanMax*
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung*

Der FanMax der Firma NesteQ kommt mit einer recht großen Verpackung zum Verbraucher, welche sich farblich absetzen kann. Die Verpackung weist einen Übergang von Schwarz in Orange auf, was schon den einen oder anderen Blick auf sich zieht. Auf der der Vordersteite ist eine Abbildung der Steuerung in den beiden lieferbaren Farben Schwarz und Silber. Man erkennt schon die Form und die Regelvariante des FanMax. Auf der Rückseite findet man eine ausführliche Erklärung der NesteQ in den Sprachen Deutsch und Englisch.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




Nachdem man den Karton geöffnet hat und sich durch die weitere Schutzverpackung gekämpft hat, stößt man auf folgendes Zubehör:

Lüfterkabelstrang mit 4 Lüfteranschlüssen (2)​
Stromversorgungskabel (1)​
Befestigungsschrauben (4)​
Bedienungsanleitung (1)​
Fotos dazu sind im Spoiler.​




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 

*Spezifikationen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Erste Impressionen*​ 

"Die FanMax Lüftersteuerung ist das ideale Gerät, um die Lüfterumdrehungen des gesamten Computersystems zu regulieren. Sie können jeden Lüfter individuell regulieren und minimieren so effektiv die Geräuschentwicklung". So tönt es aus dem Hause NesteQ, aber wie steht es wirklich um den FanMax? Die Steuerung wirkt optisch sehr plastisch und etwas überladen. Die Frontblende wirkt zwar auf den ersten Blick wie eine hochwertige Metallblende, aber bei genauerem Hinsehen stellt man schnell fest, dass es nur einfache Plaste ist. Noch dazu wurde fast jede freie Stelle mit Schriftzügen, Beschriftungen oder ähnlichem verziert. Jeder Drehregler besitzt eine eigene Beschriftung und eine Statuslampe. Diese Statuslampe leuchtet blau auf, sobald man einen Lüfter angeschlossen hat. An den beiden oberen Ecken findet man man 2 Schalter, mit denen man den jeweiligen Lüfterstrang abschalten kann, dazu aber später mehr. Von der Optik und der Verarbeitung kann der NesteQ FanMax leider nicht ganz mit den vorherigen Kandidaten mithalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*Einbau / Handhabung*​ 

An dieser Stelle kann ich mich auch bei der NesteQ nur wiederholen: Der Einbau der Lüftersteuerung verhält sich im Grunde nicht anders wie bei einem Laufwerk und ist mit ein paar Handgriffen erledigt. Man benötigt nur einen Schraubenzieher und ein ruhiges Händchen. 
Als erstes muss man eine 5,25" Gehäuseblende entfernen, um Platz für die Steuerung zu schaffen. Danach schiebt man die Steuerung einfach in den freien Schacht, so dass sie mit den anderen Blenden mittig abschließt. Als nächstes müssen nur noch die Befestigungsschrauben eingeschraubt werden und schon ist die NesteQ eingebaut. Nun kann man sich sein eigenes System entwickeln, wie oder wo ich welchen Lüfter anstecke.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Die Lüfterreihen werden in links und rechts unterteilt, da es für beide Seiten einen Anschlussstrang gibt, welcher 4 Lüfter umfasst. Auf der Vorderseite erkennt man dies auch an dem weißem Rahmen, welcher die 8 Regler genau in der Mitte teilt.
*Wichtig! : *Um die Lüfter der einzelnen Reihe zu aktivieren, muss der jeweilige Startknopf oben in der Ecke reingedrückt sein. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, ist der gesamte Strang ausgeschaltet! Dies hat den Sinn, dass man sich eine Art Zonenaufteilung anlegen kann. Somit ist es z.B. möglich, die gesamten Frontlüfter abzuschahlten und die anderen drehen sich aber weiter. Ansonsten ist die Handhabung beim FanMax wirklich sehr einfach. Man braucht nur am Drehregler drehen und schon ändert man die Drehzahl des Lüfters. Ob an dem jeweiligem Port ein Lüfter angeschlossen ist, erkennt man an der blau leuchtenden Statuslampe. Sollte diese nicht leuchten, ist auch der Lüfter nicht in Betrieb.
Einen Einblick über die Spannungsbereiche können der nachfolgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An dieser Tabelle kann man gut erkennen, dass die Herstellerangaben doch recht gut eingehalten wurden.​ 

*Fazit*​ 
Die NesteQ FanMax Lüftersteuerung bringt keine neuen Features mit sich, sondern bleibt bei den Grundlagen. Es ist wirklich "nur" eine Lüftersteuerung und nicht mehr und nicht weniger. NesteQ verzichtet komplett auf jegliche Sensoren oder andere Spielereien. Dafür bietet der FanMax Platz für 8 einzelne regelbare Lüfteranschlüsse, was keine andere Steuerung in diesem Roundup toppen kann. Das Regeln geht super leicht von der Habd und ist in wenigen Sekunden von jedem zu beherrschen. Wer also eine Lüftersteuerung mit vielen Ports sucht und auf Schnickschnak verzichten kann, ist mit der NesteQ bestens bedient.​ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

*Links*​ 

NesteQ - Leading in innovation​ 

NesteQ FanMax schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS2108B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland​ 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NesteQ FanMax 5.25" Aluminium schwarz NesteQ FanMax 5.25" Aluminium schwarz 70145​ 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
zurück zum Menü
zurück zum Anfang​ 

​*AeroCool FP-01*
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang* 


AeroCool gönnt der FP-01 eine recht ansehnliche Verpackung. Sie ist recht groß und in mehreren Farben designed. Auf der Vorderseite ist ein großes Abbild der Steuerung zu erkennen, was schon das eine oder andere Detail verrät. Man erkennt sofort, dass das Display einen Klappmechanismus besitzt und die FP-01 somit über ein Display verfügt. Desweitern kündigt man rechts oben in der Ecke auch einen 55 in 1 Card Reader an. Die Rückseite gibt in mehreren Sprachen Aufschluss über die Features der Steuerung. Die Verpackung macht jedenfalls schon mal Lust auf mehr.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




Durch den Card Reader und die ganzen anderen Features fällt die Zubehörliste bei der AeroCool etwas größer aus.

Treiber CD (1)
Bedienungsanleitung (1)
Befestigungsschrauben (4)
Klebesticker (4)
Temperatursensor (5)
Sata-kabel (1)
H.D.D LED Kabel (1)
Stromversorgungskabel (1)
Lüfterverteilungskabel (3)
Card Reader Datenkabel (1)
Diese Bilderflut habe ich in den nac​


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Thema ist nun online!

Viel Spaß beim lesen ​


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Mir fehlt wie stark die Dinger belastet werden können. Hängt man 4 Lüfter bei 12V drann kann es durchaus passieren das bei starken Lüftern die Dinger durchbrennen weil sie für die Leistung nicht ausgelegt sind. Das hättet ihr überprüfen sollen. Zumal die Hersteller allesamt das sogar in ihren Spezifikationen angeben.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Das mit dem genau nachprüfen ist so eine Sache, da ich die Testsamples zurückschicken muss. Ich kann diese also nicht kaputt machen.

Die Herstellerangaben kann ich aber gerne nochmal anpassen.

MFG


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Wäre zumindest etwas. Vielleicht auch mit einem kleinen Hinweis welche Lüfter die jeweiligen Ampere überschreiten würden. Da musst du dir diese Angaben von ein paar Lüftern noch mal ansehen. 
Ich finde es gut das du ein Teil der Bilder hinter Spoiler gepackt hast. Einige Tests wirken durch zu viele Bilder die direkt zu sehen sind unübersichtlich und überladen.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Alles klar.
Werde mich nochmal über die Herstellerangaben machen 

MFG


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

 Dann viel spaß noch


----------



## Rocksteak (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Hab auch das Kaze Master im Midgard  starkes Teil, bis auf den Belastungstest fehlt hier nichts (den kann man wohl auch nicht machen^^), gutes Roundup.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Tolles Roundup! 

Wenn ich eine Lüftersteuerung nehmen würde, wäre es wohl die Kaze Master, aber da ich eine Aquastream habe, brauche ich mir da keine Gedanken machen


----------



## riotmilch (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Wow, super Test!
Ich interessiere mich eh sehr für die Zalman Lüftersteuerung und mich würde jetzt eigentlich nur interessieren, ob du auch die Drehknöpfe für "wackelig" gehalten hast!?


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Hab auch das Kaze Master im Midgard  starkes Teil, bis auf den Belastungstest fehlt hier nichts (den kann man wohl auch nicht machen^^), gutes Roundup.


 
Dank dir!



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Tolles Roundup!
> 
> Wenn ich eine Lüftersteuerung nehmen würde, wäre es wohl die Kaze Master, aber da ich eine Aquastream habe, brauche ich mir da keine Gedanken machen


 
Jap, die Kaze Master ist super 



riotmilch schrieb:


> Wow, super Test!
> Ich interessiere mich eh sehr für die Zalman Lüftersteuerung und mich würde jetzt eigentlich nur interessieren, ob du auch die Drehknöpfe für "wackelig" gehalten hast!?


 
Erstmal Danke für das Lob!

Also wackelig...Jaein. Sie haben guten Halt, sitzen aber nicht bombenfest. Habe selber schon seit ca. 1 Jahr die Zalmann verbaut und kann sie nur empfehlen.

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Sehr schöne Review.

Das die maximalen Ampere pro Kanal fehlen ist ja nicht schlimm, die meisten aktuellen Gehäuselufter sind da weit drunter.

Ich selber habe die kleine Variante von der Scythe und bin auch total zufrieden einfach Top Design und gute Verarbeitung. Schade das die Lian Li nicht so richtig wollte.


----------



## euihyun2210 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Hey,
wirklich sehr schönes Review 
Ich habe dennoch eine kleine Frage bezüglich des Scythe Kaze Masters, da nur das bei mir (aus optischen Gründen ) in Frage käme.
Kann man die Lüfteranschlüsse beim Kaze jeweils doppelt beleigen?
Ich hatte nämlich vor, die beiden CPU-Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung zu hängen. Ist das überhaupt eine gute Idee? :S


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

@Lippo

Danke 

@euihyun2210

Um was für Lüfter handelt es sich den? Aber im allgemeinem passiert da nix, wenn du zwei zusammenlegst. Aber ein Risiko ist immer da ^^

MFG


----------



## 4Kerner (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

@ euihyun2210: Ist kein Problem. Hab ich selber so in meinem PC laufen (Scythe Kaze Master + Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition"). Die Steuerung hat genug Reserven für zwei normale Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

@euihyun2210: Dürfte kein Problem sein, bei mir Hab ich eigentlich alle Anschlüsse doppelt belegt und es gibt keine Probleme. Du musst halt nur drauf achten, das deine Lüfter nicht die Maximale Belastungsgrenze überschreiten. Das dürfte dir allerdings eher bei stromfressenden Lüftern wie z.B. den Enermax Apollish passieren :]


----------



## D@rk (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Wooohooo Nesteq ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Sehr guter Test, weiter so! 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die NesteQ die beste Lüftersteuerung, weil es wirklich nicht mehr und nicht weniger ist. Und man kann 8 Lüfter steuern, das ist sehr gut.
Ich selber hab ne ziemlich günstige steuerung, bin aber auch mit dieser vollstens zufrieden (nur könnt ich noch 2 regler mehr gebrauchen^^)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooltek Lftersteuerung 8,9cm (3,5") schwarz


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

@CPU-GPU

Die habe ich bei meinem Kumpel verbaut 
Du hast schon ganz recht, die NesteQ ist sehr gut solange man auf Schnickschnack verzichten kann. ^^

MFG


----------



## Ryokage (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Schöner Test, ich würde aber gerne noch anmerken, die Skythe Kaze Master Pro mit zu erwähnen, denn diese bietet ein fast gleiches Erscheinungsbild und vor allem mehr (6) Lüfterplätze (was ja als Negativpunkt erwähnt wurde). Und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Steuerung.
Reicht ja ein Hinweis im Fazit der normalen Kaze Master.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Danke für den Tipp! 

Edit: Ist gefixed

MFG


----------



## euihyun2210 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> @euihyun2210
> 
> Um was für Lüfter handelt es sich den? Aber im allgemeinem passiert da nix, wenn du zwei zusammenlegst. Aber ein Risiko ist immer da ^^
> 
> MFG


Ups, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die 2 CPU-Lüfter noch kommen sollen :S
Ich habe zur Zeit nur den Standardlüfter vom Scythe Mugen 2 installiert, aber die wollte ich gegen welche austauschen die blau leuchten  Ich habe schon mal zu den Enermax Everest rübergeschielt.
Benötigt man einen extra Adapter um 2 Lüfter an einen Regler anzuschließen?


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Ups, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die 2 CPU-Lüfter noch kommen sollen :S
> Ich habe zur Zeit nur den Standardlüfter vom Scythe Mugen 2 installiert, aber die wollte ich gegen welche austauschen die blau leuchten  Ich habe schon mal zu den Enermax Everest rübergeschielt.
> Benötigt man einen extra Adapter um 2 Lüfter an einen Regler anzuschließen?


 
Ja man braucht dann immer ein Y-kabel 

MFG


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Gehe ich recht in der annahme, dass wenn ich 2 Lüfter über einen Y-Splitter an meine Zalman ZM-MFC1+ anschließe, dass diese dann über die spannung mit die gleiche drehzahl bekommen.?


----------



## elohim (23. September 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

hi, danke für das round up!!!

ich bin auch grad dabei mir ne neue steurung auszusuchen, ich habe mom eine für den PCI slot hinten für 5,7 udn 12 v, ich hätts aber mittlerweile lieber stufenlos.

Ich hatte eigentlich den Scyther Kaze Server ins Auge gefasst, weil ich die zusatzfunktionen ganz nett finde und auch gut find, dass ich das display ausswitchen kann, will ja nicht ständig da son kram leuchten haben.


ähnlche frage wie der ronny  hätt ich auch noch an die leute mit entsprechender erfahrung, da ich da widersprüchliches gelesen hab:
kann ich zB bei der der scythe lüftersteurung grundsätzlich 2 Lüfter via y kabel an  einem kanal laufen lassen,(solang die stromstärke passt) hab das jeden falls bei meinem jetzigen so, da ich die beiden CPU lüfter ja auch eh immer gleich laufen lassen möchte. 
wenn ja liest der dann auch die drehzahlen noch richtig aus bei zwei baugleichen lüftern?


----------



## TSchaK (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

hab ich schon lange wieder gesucht aber was ich vermisse ist zum Schluss eine Platzvergabe mit den wichtigsten Merkmalen.

und Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## pcfreak26 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Netter Test: Allerdings wie schon andere bemängelt haben fehlt ein Belastungstest, desweiteren stellt sich die Frage ob die Spannungen im Leerlauf oder mit angeschlossen Lüftern ermittelt wurden, da die Werte da sehr stark schwanken können.

Ich selbst habe noch eine Gatewatch 2 von Aerocool installiert in meinem Pc, allerdings spinnt Sie ein bisschen mittlerweile. Wenn ich noch die Lüfter darüber steuern würde, schlägt regelmässig der Alarm an weil die Lüfterdrehzahlen nicht mehr stimmen, egal ob Automatisch oder manuell geregelt. Habe Sie bereits Reseted, hat aber auch nichts dran geändert. Jetzt nutze ich sie nur noch zum ermitteln der Temperaturen von Cpu, Graka, Systemplatte ungekühlt und der Gehäusetemperatur.
Für die Lüfter setze ich ne alte manuelle Lüftersteuerung mit Drehregler.


----------



## jobo (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Wow!
ich habe echt Respekt vor Leuten wie dir die solch eine enorme Arbeit investieren um andern zu helfen. Der Test ist genial, einfach super. Ganz große Klasse! Danke!!


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der annahme, dass wenn ich 2 Lüfter über einen Y-Splitter an meine Zalman ZM-MFC1+ anschließe, dass diese dann über die spannung mit die gleiche drehzahl bekommen.?


 
Also die Spannunf sollte über den Y-Splitter gleichermaßen an alle übergeben werden!



elohim schrieb:


> kann ich zB bei der der scythe lüftersteurung grundsätzlich 2 Lüfter via y kabel an einem kanal laufen lassen,(solang die stromstärke passt) hab das jeden falls bei meinem jetzigen so, da ich die beiden CPU lüfter ja auch eh immer gleich laufen lassen möchte.
> wenn ja liest der dann auch die drehzahlen noch richtig aus bei zwei baugleichen lüftern?


 
Also das sollte bei baugleichen Lüftern passen. Wenn man am Rad dreht ändert man ja nur die Versorgungsspannung und somit erhöht/senkt man die Drehzahl. Hat man einen 1000rpm und einen 3000rpm Lüfter am Kabel werden die sicher nicht die gleichen Umdrehungen haben.



TSchaK schrieb:


> hab ich schon lange wieder gesucht aber was ich vermisse ist zum Schluss eine Platzvergabe mit den wichtigsten Merkmalen.
> 
> und Glückwunsch zur Main


 
Danke

Eine Platzvergaben habe ich mit Absicht nicht getroffen, weil es bei Steuerungen immer eine subjektive Angelegenheit ist. Der eine hat viele Lüfter, der andere will es stylich....



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> stellt sich die Frage ob die Spannungen im Leerlauf oder mit angeschlossen Lüftern ermittelt wurden, da die Werte da sehr stark schwanken können.[/OUTE]
> 
> Wurden mit angeschlossenem Lüfter gemessen!
> 
> ...


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Hey, 

Ich habe die Sentry 2 selber in meinem PC, und muss dich korrigieren!

Die Temperaturasensoren sind sehr wohl abziehbar!

Einfach den Stecker rausziehen und sie sind weg!

Greetz

G_K


----------



## Marvstar84 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Warum wurde der wichtigste Punkt, nämlich die Leistung der einzelnen Lüfterkanäle nicht gemessen?
Es macht doch keinen Sinn, gerade wenn man viele Lüfter im Gehäuse hat, alle unabhängig voneinader regeln zu wollen.
Als Benutzer interessiert mich doch wie viele Lüfter ich an einen Port hängen kann, ohne die maximale Leistung zu überschreiten.

Ach und da die Frage hier öfter gestellt wurde...Wenn ihr Y-Kabel verwendet um 2 oder mehr Lüfter an einen Port zu hängen, dann wird nur von einem Lüfter das Tachosignal gemessen. Die anderen Lüfter verfügen dann über kein Tachosignal, welche an die LS weitergegeben wird. Aber das interessiert ja auch nicht, so lange ihr immer Lüfter der gleichen Bauart an einen Port hängt.
Und es sei euch gesagt, dass ihr auch wesentlich mehr als nur 2 Lüfter an einen Port hängen könnt. Zumindest weiß ich das beim Kaze Master. Ich habe damals 4 Lüfter an einem Port geregelt.
Genau deshalb finde ich den Test hier mehr als nur Lückenhaft, weil man nicht erkennen kann wieviel Watt jeder Port der einzelnen Steuerungen kann.

Btw:
Wenn ihr etwas "richtiges" zum Steuern haben wollt, dann schaut euch mal den Aquaero von Aquacomputer an.
Viele Leute denken dass sich sowas nur für Wakübesitzer lohnt, was aber falsch ist.
Dieses Teil ist mehr als nur Lüftersteuerung und wenn man einmal den Aquaero hatte, dann kauft man sich nie mehr was anderes. Natürlich muss man dafür auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## TSchaK (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Eine Platzvergaben habe ich mit Absicht nicht getroffen, weil es bei Steuerungen immer eine subjektive Angelegenheit ist. Der eine hat viele Lüfter, der andere will es stylich....


ja Ok verstehe ich.
aber trotzdem eine Übersicht welche Steuerung wie viel Regler hat, wie viel Sensoren,...
und der Preis natürlich weil ich auch für eine Steuerung der Marke Aquacomputer keine 130 euro ausgeben will


----------



## Marvstar84 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Muss natürlich selber wissen wieviel Geld man ausgeben möchte. Kann es verstehen. Weil das viel Geld ist.
Wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass der Aquaero sein Geld wert ist. Wenn man sich den genauer anguckt, dann weiß man warum.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Zum Thema wieviel Lüfter kann ich an einen Kanal hängen.

Klar hätte ich sagen können, nach 5 Lüftern gehts nichtmehr, aber dann hängt einer nur 4 dran und brennt sie durch. Dann ist das Geschreie groß, aber in dem Test...
Wenn man es genau nimmt ist ein Kanal für einen Lüfter gedacht, dass mehr geht weis man ja. Ich habe schon 2 Steuerungen versenkt und war immer noch beiweitem unter der Grenze! Daher möchte ich von solchen Aussagen Abstand halten!

Ich habe selber seit ca 1Jahr die Zalman und habe an 2 Ports 4 Phobya Lüfter, aber das kann bei einem andern schonwieder schief gehen.

MFG


----------



## Marvstar84 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Deswegen werden die Ports vom Hersteller spezifiziert was die Ausgangsleistung angeht.
Und genau das hätte in den Test gehört.

Denn wenn man weiß dass der Hersteller xy sagt, dass ein Kanal bsw 15Watt abgeben kann, dann weiß man auch wieviele Lüfter man anschließen kann.

Eine Tabelle in der Form wie von mir gepostet wirst du bestimmt auch von den anderen Herstellern finden.
Und damit kann man dann auch errechnen wie viele Lüfter man an den Port packen kann


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Gut, dass könnte ich noch nachreichen, aber einen genaueren Test dazu wird es nicht geben!

MFG


----------



## Marvstar84 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Deine Sache was du mit dem Feedback machst.
Ich würde mich vorm Kauf eh selbständig informieren. Kann nur sagen, dass der Aspekt der Leistung für mich der wichtigste ist und in deinem Test findet man rein gar nichts dazu.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Ich weis nicht was du noch erwartest?

A: Habe ich die Steuerungen schon zu AT zurückschicken müssen (Erstellungsdatum ist ja schon etwas her)

B: Darf/Durfte ich die Steuerungen nicht beschädigen, was bei einer überbelastung des Kanals passieren kann!

C: Werde ich die Herstellerangaben ja noch anpassen

MFG


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

ich finde dein Round-Up ist gelungen;
danke das du meine frage beantwortet hast. die Zalman ist super
aktualisierst du eigentlich das Lüftertestfeld, weil ja neue Enermax kommen?


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Sobald sich in Richtung Sponsoring wieder was ergibt oder ich (Freundeskreis) was neues bekommt werde ich es euch nicht vorenthalten. 

MFG


----------



## butzler (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Lüftersteuerungs [Roundup] 2010*

Habe den Nachfolger der Kaze Master mit dem Zusatz "Pro" für 6 statt 4 Lüfter und ich könnte mich kaputtärgern, weil ich nicht die hier getestete Version genommen habe. Bei der Pro sind immer nur von zwei Lüftern RPM + Temp auf dem Display und das Umschalten mit kleinen wackligen Drehreglern ist echt kein Vergnügen. 
mad


----------

